# 85 300zx need coils!



## dori300 (Nov 18, 2014)

hey everybody im new to the forum and new to the Z i have a 85 Z31 and im trying to find out where and how to put coil overs on because of what i heard the rear suspension is tricky and u have to use s13/s14 coils to get the rear correctly fitted, but im not sure like i said im new to this car any replys will help. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check out this and see if it's what you need:

Coilover's for the Z31


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Powertrix and Stance offer Z31 coils now-a-days. You will need to have the front spindles cut and welded. Both companies offer the welding service.


----------

